# 4.5 Stunden Schadowlab nonheroic - lachanfall



## cHo1zZ (6. Juli 2007)

Als ich mir das angehört habe lag ich unterm tisch.
Man findet hier den Typischen klischee Hunter: Dumm wie Brot und seine Klasse unbeherschend.
Wobei man diesen Typen in Sachen Dummheit wohl kaum toppen kann.

Zur File.
Ich spreche hier von einem Teamspeak mitschnitt eines 4.5 Stunden Dauernden Shadowlab Nonheroic runs auf dem Realm Alexstrasza.

So viel spass damit!

[Link entfernt]


----------



## Lorille (6. Juli 2007)

Ich empfehle dieses File *nicht herunterzuladen!*, da es sich hierbei um einen Keylogger handeln könnte!

./reported


----------



## cHo1zZ (6. Juli 2007)

Nein es handelt sich nicht um einen Keylogger.
Die gleiche File wurde bereits in anderen WoW-Foren Gepostet.


Als beispiel hier: http://forum3.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php...threadid=139069


----------



## MrFlix (6. Juli 2007)

Das is sooo geil^^ Futurman is der beste^^

"Ich hab Aspekt der Wildnis an dann seid ihr 100 % gesüchzt" xD


----------



## Nâzghul (6. Juli 2007)

Futureman <3333333
sooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Juli 2007)

oh man *weglach* rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil!


----------



## Nightchu (6. Juli 2007)

also wenn ich unbesigbar werde mit dem aspekt der wildniss.... ICH MACH MIR NEN HUNTER xD 

Wenn wa ama mit nem pala gehen der en heiler is obwohl er tank sein sollte 

wer hat mia denn den Gesundheitsstein meisterlich gegeben? *villeicht der mage xD*

Schade dass wir keinen Hexenmeister bei haben... Isa is hexenmeister xD

Das ja gut gelofen nich? xD ein mob down xD

Hab mal mein eliteleo weggenommen... (seit wann bleiben pets elite xD)

Woher kommen die denn her??? *dumm rumguck*

Macht der Naturschaden? Scheisse is das geil xD erlich mal 

Ja ich hab aspekt der wildniss drinne dann bekommt ihr keinen naturschaden.... DER MACHT SCHATTENSCHADEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! der freut sich wie n kind wenn er was falsch macht... Herlich xD


MEIN Pet  ^^ Mein Tolles Pet... also das lustigste wär gewesen wenn dem eingefallen wäre dass er keine muni mehr hat

ICh editirer nun schon 30 mal xD ich rozz mich weg vor lachen xD ICH HABE KEIN ZIEL xD Da steht er riesengross rum xD

LOAL der typ is so dumm xD tut doch weh xD 
word


----------



## Loydos (6. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kann ein Hexer Nicht Sheepen =D Schade das wir keinen Hexer oder Mage dabei Haben

wir müssen uns beeilen ich hab nur noch 10 fleisch =D

xD Das is Wirklich lohnenswerter Download keine Viren ^^ mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jainza (6. Juli 2007)

lol wie geil is das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lachanfall garantiert


----------



## Éothain (6. Juli 2007)

Respekt dass die das 4,5 Stunden durchgehalten haben. Aber der Beste war:

"Ich skille mal schnell um auf max Damage ohne Crit...." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann sich wohl der erste "Futureman-Fanclub" gründet...


So long Éo


----------



## khazet (6. Juli 2007)

@Lorille
screenshot ? =)


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2007)

Das ist echt mal geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

" Ja ich kann den nicht ins Ziel nehmen" - " Joa Murmur kann man ja auch leicht mal übersehen" xD


----------



## gast^^ (6. Juli 2007)

ich wette das des ein ebbaychar ist und der typ besoffen war^^


----------



## saphyroth (6. Juli 2007)

Ich lade es grade hoffe es wird lustig^^ zum besoffe. 
Zu zeiten als der gruppenstein ned porten konnte
Wir hatten grade einen neuen tank geinvt er war lvl 60 und wollte uns im tempel von atal hakkar unterstützen. Er fragt uns wo der tempel is. Als wir es ihm erklären und er zahlreiche Sachen nicht chekt eröffnet er uns dass er leider im moment total bekifft ist^^. es war echt lustig.
(leider nur chat kein ts)

-edit-
grade am anschauen. looooool der war ja voll betrunken. Ingeineur dieses seldsame fremdwort^^


----------



## Licanin (6. Juli 2007)

Herrlich xD!

Aber bei der einen Szene konnte ich einfach nicht mehr:

- Futureman komm nach vorne zu uns weil da kommt ne Patrouille!

- Zu spät!

- Woher kamen die den her?

xD


----------



## Honkey (6. Juli 2007)

LOL was für ein Spasti *totlach*

wie hat er es denn nur auf 70 geschafft ?? XD

das is echt geil XXXXXXXDDDDDDDD

Also wenn ich in ne instanz gehe dann achte ich nur auf das futter vom pet, egal ob ich keine pfeile mehr hab, hauptsache ich hab futter fürs pet ! xXxD


----------



## Seduri (6. Juli 2007)

Omfg, ist das herrlich, und ich spiel auch noch auf Alextrasza, allerdings auf Hordenseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dermural (7. Juli 2007)

Also ist schon hart aber ich glaub der ist:
1. voll bekifft/besoffen/oder auf kokain etc
2. geschauspielert 
3. oder echt einfach so ein Imba Spieler das ich den gleich für Karazhan mitnehmen muss


----------



## Kausrufe (7. Juli 2007)

Eisfalle legen omfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Method man (7. Juli 2007)

OMG einfach zum weglachenxDxD

Aja ne frage:Wie hoch waren die repp kosten nach diesem run^^


----------



## Kepheus (7. Juli 2007)

Naja das macht mich schon traurig wenn das echt sein sollte.

Ich als Hunter muß mit so einem tollen Ruf leben. Das ist nicht lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (7. Juli 2007)

Ich werd mich umskilllen ich werd mir andere sachen anziehen XD
Ub´nd als jäger dritter im dmg  zusein ist nartürlich superXD


----------



## Elma (7. Juli 2007)

OMFG ROFL ich schmeiss mcih weg !!!!!!! 
zu geil !


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Juli 2007)

hmm...ich weiss net...ich finds ja auch lustig,aber irgendwo tut der mir voll leid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil überlegt mal das währt ihr und würdet so fertig gemacht werden.


----------



## Janos23 (7. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil...traurig aber wahr, diesen spruch: (bei murmur) "hast du eben eine eisfalle neben mich gelegt?" habe ich gestern erst erlebt. 

fragte nur: "warum geht der jäger auf einmal in den nahkampf über?" - antwort: "hab ne eisfalle gelegt und im nahkampf mach ich mehr schaden" 

herrlich^^

p.s.

das fragment kann man doch auch ohne murmur zu legen holen - zumindest ging das bei uns.

gruß


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (7. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (7. Juli 2007)

Gibts da ne bestimmte seite wo man solche files bekommt^^


----------



## Trigga (8. Juli 2007)

Einfach nur köstlich!!! Habe mich sowas von weggeschmissen!

Aber im grunde tut mir der Kerl leid da er bestimmt ein super Typ ist aber WoW ist nichts für ihn würde ich sagen.


----------



## Fendulas (8. Juli 2007)

Habs mir zweimal angehört und gleich bei den ersten Sätzen von Herrn Futureman...tat er mir leid.
Das ist nicht bekifft oder betrunken..zumindest glaub ich das nicht. Naja, aber erst mal großes Lob an die Gruppenmitglieder. Ich hätte mich 1. schon totgelacht in der Situation und 2. geleaved (ich bin nicht der Leavertyp aber bei sowas...uff)

Die Kommentare waren zum Teil schon so sinnlos, dass ich auch denke, dass es ne Verarsche war. 
Aber wer würde soooviel Zeit dafür extra verschwenden und die Repkosten *und* einen superschlechten Ruf aufm Server? ;-)


----------



## Dargun (8. Juli 2007)

ick der futureman ick hab die gruppe erstellt ^^

oh gott....arme sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHo1zZ (8. Juli 2007)

Für mich war die sache mit der Eisfalle ein Moment, wo ich den drang hatte den kopf gegen die wand zu schlagen.

Diese Krasse Ironie die man verspührt aber gleich danach realisiert, dass er es echt ernst meint.

Das er betrunken oder ähnlich ist glaub ich nicht einmal...


----------



## Fatally (8. Juli 2007)

LoL er erstellt die grp aba weiss net wer drinne ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (9. Juli 2007)

Nene, wie es alle schon gesagt haben, alles war witzig, bis zur Eisfalle. Das war der totale Abschuss. Und ich bin schon der Meinung, dass der was zu sich genommen hat, weil man in den Ausschnitten deutlich merkt, das der auf das was man ihm sagt nicht eingeht. Das kenn ich nur von Betrunkenen oder Bekifften.
XDXDXDXDXD


----------



## Mardras (9. Juli 2007)

Éothain schrieb:


> Respekt dass die das 4,5 Stunden durchgehalten haben. Aber der Beste war:
> 
> "Ich skille mal schnell um auf max Damage ohne Crit...."
> 
> ...



http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...amp;n=Futureman

und hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...turemanf%C3%A1n


----------



## Trigga (9. Juli 2007)

Lol will auch in den Fanclub bin seit dem ich ihn gehört habe ein Absoluter Fan von ihm^^.

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich habe mir dieses ts Gespräch zweimal angehört und da ist mir was aufgefallen.
Er ist einer der wenigen der glaube ich echt voll den Spaß am Spielen hat und nicht nur Item oder GOld geil sind wie die meisten. Wie er nur schon allein über sein Tier redet und es ihm sogar ein extra Leckerlie gibt finde ich einfach Klasse. Das zeigt doch nur das er seinen Char und dessen Tier liebt und Spaß und Freude an diesem Spiel hat. Natürlich ist die Spielfähigkeit was anderes aber mich fasziniert es wie er unbekümmert durch die gegen Irrt^^

Mir egal was andere Sagen und meinen ich finde ihn einfach Klasse da er eine super Sympathie ausstrahlt wie ich finde da macht es mir nichts aus das er nicht gut Spielen kann wäre ich auf seinem Server würde ich es ihm beibringen anstatt ihn auszulachen und mich über ihn Lustig zu machen.


----------



## Cyberleo (9. Juli 2007)

Der beste Satz war ja immer noch: "Stell dich tot wenn du leben willst" XD


----------



## Ares@nerathor (9. Juli 2007)

OMG Was will er mit dem +8 Resitrinket? XD


----------



## farmbot (9. Juli 2007)

is ja legendär! gz an die gruppe!
wenn futuremen server trans macht plss melden ^^


----------



## Lexort (9. Juli 2007)

Trigga schrieb:


> Lol will auch in den Fanclub bin seit dem ich ihn gehört habe ein Absoluter Fan von ihm^^.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ehrlich habe mir dieses ts Gespräch zweimal angehört und da ist mir was aufgefallen.
> Er ist einer der wenigen der glaube ich echt voll den Spaß am Spielen hat und nicht nur Item oder GOld geil sind wie die meisten. Wie er nur schon allein über sein Tier redet und es ihm sogar ein extra Leckerlie gibt finde ich einfach Klasse. Das zeigt doch nur das er seinen Char und dessen Tier liebt und Spaß und Freude an diesem Spiel hat. Natürlich ist die Spielfähigkeit was anderes aber mich fasziniert es wie er unbekümmert durch die gegen Irrt^^
> ...



/sign


----------



## Bratiboy (9. Juli 2007)

naja ich hatte irgendwann auch mitleid obwohls lustig ist ... aber als er meinte palas müßten tanken wars damit aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja is in meinem realmpool hoffentlich seh ich den mal im pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich glaub auch das er irgendwas genommen hat bei dem equip das kriegt man net wenn man zu blöd für ne instanz ist...


----------



## Xyphmon (10. Juli 2007)

War sicherlich unterhaltsam das Ganze. Ob er Betrunken oder Bekifft war lässt sich nur erahnen.

Als bei mir die Möglichkeit aufkam, dass er allenfalls auch eine Behinderung haben könnte, verging auch mir das Lachen. Aufgrund seiner Kommentare wäre auch das Durchaus eine Möglichkeit. Ich hoffe für mich einfach, dass dem nicht so ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wie er nur schon allein über sein Tier redet und es ihm sogar ein extra Leckerlie gibt finde ich einfach Klasse.


Nicht nur das fand ich spitze. Auch als er den Pala anfeuerte während des Bosskampfs hat mich bewegt...

Ich weiss, ich bin ein sentimentales Weichei - mich berühren solche Sachen eben noch...

Lieb grüsst,
Xyph


----------



## Lexort (10. Juli 2007)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> naja ich hatte irgendwann auch mitleid obwohls lustig ist ... aber als er meinte palas müßten tanken wars damit aus



Protpala ist Nummer 1 Tank in 5 er Inis - gewöhn Dich drann...


----------



## justblue (10. Juli 2007)

Futureman hat überzeugt. Warum sonst ist er in der selben Gilde wie Isabel, die Hexerin?


----------



## Minerva (10. Juli 2007)

Ich fands eigentlich ganz lustig. Aber irgendwie tut der mir echt leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lexort schrieb:


> Protpala ist Nummer 1 Tank in 5 er Inis - gewöhn Dich drann...


Oh Gott jetzt fängt die Diskussion wieder an -.-
Bitte closen bevor es hier wieder Streit gibt!


----------



## Xentos (10. Juli 2007)

Ach du heilige scheiße der is ja mal von auf irrgendwas hängen geblieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das is das richtige Jäger klische  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber der typ is geil ... Der kriegt bestimmt jz nur fanpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (10. Juli 2007)

Oh man, man kann es der Gruppe echt nicht übel nehmen, aber der Satz
"Ja, BM ist ja ohnehin immer etwas schwierig für die Gruppe, nachteilig und so"
tat schon verdammt weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Typ ist auch n Knaller xD


----------



## Bashery (10. Juli 2007)

Das ja mal zu geil^^


----------



## fehmarnmatten (10. Juli 2007)

Was bitteschön ist an diesem mitschnitt so lustig?

Das der Spieler seinen Char minderoptimal spielt ist klar aber er liebt das spiel und sein pet und so hätte es bleiben sollen.Irgendjemand aus seiner gilde hat diesen mitschnitt unberechtigt veröffentlicht und nun kann sich dieser (wie für mich klar rüberkommt) mit freude spielende vor Häme kaum retten.
Das forum der betreffenden gilde wird zugespammt und das Realmforum nicht minder.
Die beiträge werden zwar von Blizz immer schnell geclosed aber es findet sich ständig ein neuer Kasper wie der Threadersteller hier der meint so jemanden blossstellen zu dürfen.

Meine Bitte Thread schliessen.


----------



## Myhordi (10. Juli 2007)

Zitat aus dem giga forum

Ihn als behindert zu bezeichnen geht allerdings auch mir zuweit,er dürfte so ziehmlich den Durschnitt des Deutschen WoW Spielers darstellen.



Öhm der durchschnitt des deutschen woow zockers^^ dann  müsste es ja fast nur solche  leute geben


----------



## fehmarnmatten (10. Juli 2007)

Nur noch ne kleine ergänzung die Gilde besitzt übrigens das copyright auf diesen mitschnitt da er von Ihrem TS-Server stammt.


Nur mal so zum nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (10. Juli 2007)

Copyright auf illegal gedrehtes geistiges Eigentum ist nicht möglich...
Ich glaube kaum, dass alle Beteiligten im TS ihr jeweiliges Einverständnis gegeben haben. Da dieses nicht vorliegt, ist auch kein Copyright möglich.

Erst informieren, dann klugscheißen.
Nochmal zum Thema:
Diesen Spieler zu beleidigen, etc. finde auch ich nicht gut! WoW macht ihm Spaß, auch wenn er vieles nicht versteht. Wobei ganz ehrlich, wirklich "nüchtern" war der Kerl nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber lachen wird man schließlich dürfen und hoffentlich sieht diese Person es mit Humor!


----------



## Shohet (10. Juli 2007)

Nur um das mal zu klären !

Der Typ ist ein Stockbesoffener Berliner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,ich bin auch Berliner , ICK BIN DER SHOHET JAAA ICK WEIß WIE DIE QUATSCHEN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sicher nur ein 40 Jähriger Arbeiter der Freitag nach Feierabend paar Bierchen zu viel hatte ,und halt ne runde gezoggt hat.


----------



## fehmarnmatten (10. Juli 2007)

Mahoni  klugscheissen tut hier nur einer ,weiter was dazu nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fakt ist das eine kleine unbedeutende Firma wie Blizz alle Links die in den dortigen Foren gepostet wurden schnellstens gelöscht hat weil die Gilde nachdem sie sich informiert hat eben das sie das Copyright hat, Blizz dazu aufgefordert hat und es jedesmal wenn son Trottel den Link wieder Postet wieder tut.

Vielleicht solltest du dich auch mal informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shohet (10. Juli 2007)

Naja ich denke das copyright is übertrieben ,aber er hat sicherlich ein Persönlichkeitsrecht auf das File schließlich gehts ja um ihn ...
Ich kenne mich da nich aus ,aber ich würde wenn ich kein Spaß verstehen würde ,mein Persönlichkeitsrecht als verletzt betracheten ^^ .

Naja viel Wind um nix ... Der Typ is einfach KNORKE (gut drauf)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fehmarnmatten (10. Juli 2007)

Ehrlichgesagt finde ich den Verweis aufs Copyright auch übertrieben .aber irgendwie muss man ja drankommen.
Viel erschreckender finde ich das Namecalling weil es mittlerweile den xxxxxxxx Fanclub gibt,
 der Bursche und seine Gildler werden ständig angewhispert mit huch wie lustigen Bemerkungen.Und es wohl schon soweit war das der Spieler aufhören wollte da er sich völlig zu recht an den Pranger gestellt fühlte und das nur weil ein ach so netter Gildenkollege nicht dicht gehalten hat und es ach soooooo lustig fand das ding ins Netz zu Stellen.


----------



## Myhordi (10. Juli 2007)

fehmarnmatten schrieb:


> Mahoni  klugscheissen tut hier nur einer ,weiter was dazu nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das mit dem copyright find ich übertrieben  wenn einer aus der guilde das gepostet hat  und es sich weiternwtickelt  is eben so sonst  würd des ja niemand kennelernen genauso we  ander audio files


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Juli 2007)

Schönes File,ist auch recht beliebt bei meinen Kollegen.Mit diesem Futureman würde ich gerne mal eine Instanz besuchen.


----------



## Gramarye (10. Juli 2007)

aber mal ehrlich welcher hunter legt keine eisfalle neben murmur?


----------



## Shadowfly (10. Juli 2007)

Gramarye schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich welcher hunter legt keine eisfalle neben murmur?




Ich nicht ich legen eine Frosteffeckt Falle die bringt mehr da kann er nicht mehr so schnell hin und her laufen .......



Ne Ne der is schon Cool der Hunter ich mag ihn. Er hat wenigstens Spaß am spielen scheiß egal was andere denken ^^


----------



## dobro (10. Juli 2007)

naja is ganz witzig, der typ hat nicht so den plan aba ok, würd auch gerne mit ihm mal ne instanz machen xD


----------



## jekyll_bo (11. Juli 2007)

Ich find den Typen total cool. Hat keinen Plan aber den zieht er voll durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Sprecher aus dem Off find ich dagegen doof, soll wohl lustig sein aber kommt völlig unsymphatisch rüber.


----------



## vassargo (11. Juli 2007)

oh ich find den futureman voll knuffig : D
auch wenn er n bisschen verplant is und so.
aber des is so suess wie der sich freut und dann den ein anfeuert und so ^^

ich mein das is doch auch der eigentliche sinn des spiels, spass daran zu haben.

ich kann mich noch an meinen letzten mc run erinnern, wir ham nix aufe reihe bekomm, sind immer nur zum ersten boss gekommen weil die hunde verbugt waren.
zum schluss standen wir dann da mit 20 mann oder noch weniger, 15 im ts und nen gm im ruecken der sich das ganze mal angucken wollte.
da wirs wohl sowieso nich mehr geschafft haetten ham sich paar ausgezogen und einfach losgerannt und den gesamten raum gepullt.
das wurde allerdings nur im ts angekuendigt und der rest stand dann da "hey gm, unsere grupe spinnt! mach was man!" XD
hatte schon lang nich mehr son spass gehabt ^^
der eine hatte danna uch nichts bessres zu tun als erz abzubauen : D

screenshots:
http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/3422/wows...07002622yb7.jpg

und da sieht man luzi noch aus der ferne von hinten:
http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/3439/wo...07002628yt6.jpg

kam leider erst viel zu spaet auf die idee mit den screenies.. : /


----------



## Kynos (11. Juli 2007)

vassargo schrieb:


> oh ich find den futureman voll knuffig : D
> auch wenn er n bisschen verplant is und so.
> aber des is so suess wie der sich freut und dann den ein anfeuert und so ^^
> 
> ...



Genau meine Meinung, ich kenne jemanden aus dem RL der Spielt einen Krieger.Mittlere weile hat er ihn auf lvl 56, fragt mich nicht wie er es geschafft hat: Aber eins ist sicher er hat riesigen spass dabei, auch wenn er null plan hat und noch nicht einmal weis wie man wispert oder so.er ist mit sicherheit nicht gruppen oder gar raidtauglich, aber wer ihn in seine Gruppe lädt hat mit sicherheit Futerman2.HAlt ein ganz normaler Mensch der WOW auf seine Art und weise spielt.Aber enrst nehmen sollte man diese "Einfachen" Leute schon.Sie Machen sich halt nicht so ein Kopf wie wir, und dadurch kommt eine für uns nicht aktzeptable Spielweise zum vorschein.
Tja WOW ist halt für jedermann, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## farmbot (11. Juli 2007)

vote for FUTUREMEN =))


----------



## Heckscher (11. Juli 2007)

vassargo schrieb:


> screenshots:
> http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/3422/wows...07002622yb7.jpg
> 
> und da sieht man luzi noch aus der ferne von hinten:
> http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/3439/wo...07002628yt6.jpg



Ist es krank, wenn ich mich wundere wieso das Fenster in dem die Screenshots geöffnet werden, nicht zu geht obwohl ich doch schon 3 mal auf "Geist freilassen" gedrückt hab?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHo1zZ (11. Juli 2007)

mich würd mal interessieren, warum da nen gm war und woher ihr wusstet das er da is und s0


----------



## Wolfenstein (12. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte damals auch so einen Jäger in der Gilde... 
Also schön ist es nicht mit solchen Leuten zu spielen die verringern auf dauer schon den spielspaß.
Aber wenigstens hat er seine Freude gehabt dabei, aber manchmal denk ich wirklich solche leute sollten die finger von so einem komplexen spiel lassen. Ist wie mit CS und Kiddis  die versauen den anderen auch den Spielspaß.  Na ja aber wat solls hoff nur das der gute bald inruhe gelassen wird von den spinnern. Es ist ok das man drüber lacht, aber dann muss man ihn und seine gilde net auch noch belästigen -.-


----------



## vassargo (12. Juli 2007)

cHo1zZ schrieb:


> mich würd mal interessieren, warum da nen gm war und woher ihr wusstet das er da is und s0





naja, die hunde waren verbugt..
das ham wir dann gemeldet und der meinte halt wir sollens nochmal versuchen und er schaut zu von hinten


----------



## Ciero (13. Juli 2007)

@ Wolfenstein und andere:

Habe mich über Futureman echt gefreut - der Mann nutzt das Spiel als das, was es ist, ein SPIEL! Und er hat echte Freude dabei und feuert andere an etc.

Natürlich trägt die herausfordernde Spielgestaltung von WoW dazu bei, daß man versucht, möglichst taktik- und performanceorientiert vorzugehen. Aber für manche liegt der Spielspaß eben genau nicht dort, und das finde ich höchst akzeptebel.

Machmal denke ich bei den "verbohrten" Spielern: Optimieren die eigentlich ihr Leben (also die Realität) genau so, wie ihren Char?

Viele Grüße,
Krea


----------



## heiner meier (13. Juli 2007)

Wenn man sich das Equip von Futureman so ansieht, war es sicherlich nicht die erste Ini in der er war. 
Ich denk der lacht heut noch über alle die über ihn lachen^^


----------



## Ainz (15. Juli 2007)

Cooler Typ macht bestimmt richtig spaß mit dem zu zocken


----------



## EriCartman12 (15. Juli 2007)

LoL sind die mal panne xDD
Besonders der Hunter xDD
[/u]*Typisch Allis* xP


----------



## vassargo (15. Juli 2007)

EriCartman12 schrieb:


> LoL sind die mal panne xDD
> Besonders der Hunter xDD
> [/u]*Typisch Allis* xP




und  du erst : D
hahaha


----------



## Ainz (16. Juli 2007)

das sind 20min von 4,5 std.^^
die scheinen sich alle nicht so dolle angestellt zu haben das liegt doch nicht allein am jäger
und jemanden so bloß stellen und als dumm darzustellen und auch noch in der selben GILDE zu sein ist doch das letzte
Ich würde diesen "Calahir" dafür aus der Gilde kicken was ist das denn für eine Gilde


----------



## Whopper1403 (17. Juli 2007)

.... oder es war beabsichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snaika-0/8/15-Skillung (17. Juli 2007)

lol ich lach mich wech
ich will zu euch auf dem server^^

ich hoer mir das noch immer an bin erst bei 8 minuten  

der jaeger sagt grad      oh  danke das ihr mir den tipp gegeben habt  mit dem totstellen wusste das noch garnicht^^

also endweder moechte ich auf eurem server und wir gehen da nochmal rein  oder ihr  gebt mir die drogen  die der jaeger nahm^^

mfg Snaika vom Zirkel des Cenarius^^


----------



## Snaika-0/8/15-Skillung (17. Juli 2007)

er war eindeutig betrunken!


----------



## Eed (17. Juli 2007)

Ja glaube ich auch das er nicht ganz nüchtern war oder es ist von der Gruppe gespielt damit sie auch mal auffallen. ^^

Und falls er wirklich so ist, ist das doch ma richtig sympathisch. Der hat ma wenigstens richtig Spass bei der Sache, so wie es sein sollte in nem Spiel und bei ihm zählt nicht immer nur gewinnnen. Ich würde ihn gerne mit in ner Gruppe nehmen. Immerhin kann man/er ja aus Fehlern lernen.

Aber ich finde wieder blöd das wieder gelabert wird "typisch Jäger". Es gibt bestimmt auch Leute mit anderen Klassen die so wenig Plan haben.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. Juli 2007)

Rofl ich find den geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Erzähler ist leider bloß sehr.. gelangweilt, zwar verständlich, aber könnte anders sein. So kommts auch sehr ernüchternd rüber. Aber schon köstlicih, die ganze Sache.. Vor allem mit dem Aspekt. Und am Ende, dass er net in range stand.. jajaja geile Sache ^^
Glaube nur, dass das für Futureman sehr deprimierend ist, wenn er selber von der Sache hier Wind bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griwn (17. Juli 2007)

Naja manchmal denke ich mir einfach das ist auch nen fake, ich meine mal ganz im Ernst, derzeit ist viel scheis im netz was nicht echt ist.
Aber ob echt oder nicht, der sprecher ist dermaßen überheblich, seine comments sind wirklich überflüssig

&#8364;:
Die grp allgemein kann aber auch nicht der Brüller gewesen sein, selbst wenn 1er scheise spielt, schafft man diese ini auch noch, also ich würde ganz klar sagen, wer im Glashaus sitzt....


----------



## LuBeLiMo (17. Juli 2007)

ich saugs grad
ich hoff mal es ist so geil wie ihr schreibt^^


----------



## Satanhimself (17. Juli 2007)

es ist "geil"

ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert
wobei ich nich über ihn gelacht hab sondern mich einfach gefreut hab das es wirklich noch menschen gibt die so herz aller liebst sind und einfach total sympatisch

ich hab den größten respekt vor "futureman" wenn das kein fake ist
auch wenn er ncht der beste hunter ist er ist immer hin ein echter sympathieträger

er hat den heal pala angefeuert beim boss fight als er nur noch übrig war und total mitgefiebert

wenn man ihm was sagt bedankt er sich für die ratschläge ... einfach sympatisch , kein lololol rofl imba [BAM - 2000] crit ich bin imba was-weiß-ich


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juli 2007)

Ich find es auch einfach nur geil, wie mein Vorposter.

Nicht weil sich der Jäger zum Affen, oder Nachtelfen, macht, sondern, weil er ein Spieler, meiner Meinung anch, ist, der das Spiel aus Spaß und nicht Erfolg spielt.


----------



## LuBeLiMo (17. Juli 2007)

> da kommt ein 70er ele raus der dich umhaut...
> 
> ...und wenn der das nicht tut mach ich das...



um nur eines zu nennen^^
es ist so geil


----------



## The Holy Paladin (17. Juli 2007)

Danke für den post  -  richtig geiles video.
PS: Wenn du mal wieder was findest, enthalt´s uns bitte nicht vor.


----------



## Nightchu (17. Juli 2007)

das ist wohl war... er spielt es mit spass und fiebert gerne mit! Nur das Problem ist dass solche leute in einer gruppe nur stören irgendwie xD


----------



## Xyphmon (18. Juli 2007)

Sie stören nicht, sie brauchen Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist doch das Problem der heutigen, schnell lebenden Zeit. Eine Instanz muss wenn immer nur möglich in 5 Minuten durch sein. Es will sich keiner die Zeit nehmen, sich auch mal länger in einer Instanz aufzuhalten.

Ich denke, wir können viel von ihm lernen - z.B. den Spass wieder über Erfolg zu stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHo1zZ (19. Juli 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem giga forum
> 
> Ihn als behindert zu bezeichnen geht allerdings auch mir zuweit,er dürfte so ziehmlich den Durschnitt des Deutschen WoW Spielers darstellen.
> Öhm der durchschnitt des deutschen woow zockers^^ dann  müsste es ja fast nur solche  leute geben




oder cs spielers^^


----------



## Thareen (19. Juli 2007)

Stell dich tot wenn du leben willst...   einfach nur Genial!

Ich hasse Ihn!  <-Lachkrampf nach dem darauf folgendem Kommentar vom Sprecher.

Der Kommentar mit dem 70er Elementar und der darauf folgenden Drohung des Sprechers war auch Klasse.

Die gezeigte Tierliebe... rührend^^ Für mich ist das Pet von meinem Huntertwink eigentlich nur ein vorgeschobener Tankersatz mit einem unheimlich grossen Verschleiß an Nahrungsmitteln.
Hier zeigt sich aber der Spieler welcher noch wirklichen Spass an dem Spiel an sich hat.

Die anderen 4 tun mir so dermaßen Leid, dass diese sich mit so einem rumschlagen mussten, von der Sicht des Spielers aus gesehn, welcher mit einer grp normalerweise in eine Inst reinrennt, welche die Bosse kurz legt und lootet und dann wieder ihrer Wege geht.
Man sollte aber auch bedenken, dann man mit einer gut eingespielten vierer Gruppe auch die meissten Instanzen/Bosse locker packen kann. In dem Punkt mal an die eigene Nase fassen und die Aufteilung der Gruppe leicht ändern, dann wäre das evtl auch so was geworden.
Von der menschlichen Seite, kann einem der Hunter leid tun, vor allem jetzt nach der Veröffentlichung des Files.
Ansonsten... würde ich SO einen Hunter bei mir entweder nicht lange in der Gruppe haben, oder ich würde ihn bei Seite nehmen und ihm mal erklären was so seine Aufgaben als Hunter in einer Inst sind.
Wäre nicht der erste den ich unter meine Fittiche nehm.

Was den Spielspaß an sich betrifft. Wir hatten Heute einen Inst-run in welchem auch zwei neue Leute dabei waren, welche ich noch nicht kannte.
Trotz guter Gruppenzusammenstellung & hervorragender Zusammenarbeit... so viele Wipes hab ich noch nie gehabt in einem einzelnen Inst-run.
Immer wieder ist irgendwas schiefgegangen was eigentlich hätte klappen sollen und was man schon so oft gemacht hat.
Andere Teile der Inst welche normalerweise immer recht schwer waren gingen ganz locker von der Hand, aber die trivialen Dinge... Wipe.
Trotz allem haben wir uns köstlich amüsiert... zwar nicht über die repkosten aber egal^^
Z.b. die Frage: "Wieso haben wir die eine Quest nicht fertig, wir waren doch dort und haben das Event gestartet?" wurde mit einem trockenen: "Dort ja... aber... WIPE^^" beantwortet. Hat auch wieder für genug lacher gesorgt.
Btw: Ich muss vom Pech verfolgt sein, was ich diese Woche schon an Wipes erlebt habe... soviel hab ich in einem ganzen Quartal nicht^^ Aber was ist schon ein richtiger Inst-run ohne einen gründlichen Wipe *fg*
Man sollte das Spiel ab und an auch mal von einer anderen Seite betrachten, dann hat man mehr davon.
In dem Punkt finde ich ihn schon beneidenswert, den Spielspass wie er ihn hat... den bringe ich nicht so ganz auf.

Für alle welche meinen: typisch Jäger... das ist nicht immer so, gut es gibt verdammt viele welche den Char nicht richtig beherrschen, aber das findet man in allen Klassen.
Ich selbst komme zum Beispiel mit einem Shami nicht so ganz klar, weshalb ich da auch meine Finger von lasse.
Statt dessen habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit meinem Mage, Holy Priest oder Hunter (übrigens auch BM, aber mit dem gerne gesehen in Inst^^) auch abwechselnd zu spielen.
An für sich glaube ich dass der irgendwas genommen hatte, wahrscheinlich nur Alkohol.
Naja, als ich mal besoffen gespielt hab, habe ich auch nichts richtig auf die Reihe gebracht wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab^^

P.s. irgendwie hat mich der Sprecher entfernt an Barlow erinnert^^


----------



## Kausrufe (19. Juli 2007)

Spielt Futureman eigentlich noch oder hat er jetzt das Handtuch geworfen?


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Juli 2007)

Ich habe ihn vor ein paar tagen im Arsenal gefunden.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (19. Juli 2007)

kein wunder warum ich nicht imba im pvp bin... hab ja kein aspekt der wildnis drin, der mich unbesiegbar macht

umskillen ist ja auch einfach: neue sachen anziehen!


----------



## bLiNk-182! (19. Juli 2007)

Ja irgend was ist falsch wenn der Jäger erster oder zweiter damage dealer ist xD
Ich hab mit freunden darüber im ts geredet eifnach nur krank^^
die armen leute echt mal wie ist der auf 70 gekommen naja ist halt hunter afk gehen pet auf aggro und auto schuss 24/7 nur mobs kloppen xD

Ne FUTUREMEN ich will ein Kind von dir xD


----------



## bLiNk-182! (19. Juli 2007)

Futuremen ich hoffe du meldest dich bei uns wir sind dein Fan club sonst amche ich mir nen char auf deinem server und gehe mit dir in einer instanz bist zwar sehr "durchgeknallt hihi" aber sympatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## strider (20. Juli 2007)

Lasst ihn doch! Er ist mit Herz und Seele dabei, sowas findet man nicht so oft.
Vielleicht hat er das eine oder andere noch nicht begriffen, aber das kommt noch.


----------



## Safedisk2 (21. Juli 2007)

MUHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA soooo gay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thareen (21. Juli 2007)

strider schrieb:


> Lasst ihn doch! Er ist mit Herz und Seele dabei, sowas findet man nicht so oft.
> Vielleicht hat er das eine oder andere noch nicht begriffen, aber das kommt noch.



/signed


----------



## Bratiboy (21. Juli 2007)

/signed
lasst den armen kerl doch
ich finde es gut wie er das spiel spielt
er hat einfach seinen spaß daran und "arbeitet" nicht so leistungs und erfolgs orrientiert wie ich das z.B. tuhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drondos (22. Juli 2007)

oh wie peinlich der spielt aufm gleichen server wie ich O.o !
Naja wenigstens bin ich des einzig wahre !HORDLER!
Des video is hamma !
Echt geil^^


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (22. Juli 2007)

video? also ich hab nur ton
aber dazu ein video wäre hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habs mittlerweile aufm mp3-player


----------



## Drondos (22. Juli 2007)

Oh sry des war ein tippfehler sollte mp3 heißen


----------



## cHo1zZ (23. Juli 2007)

hat jetzt eigentlich noch jemand ähnliche files als diese?
Wäre echt interessant.


----------



## cHo1zZ (2. August 2007)

möp schade


----------



## Ahnron (3. August 2007)

Die geilste Szene: 

''Komm mal zu uns Futureman, da hinten läuft ne 4rer Pat''
.........
''Und da isse auch schon!''
''Wa ich dat jetzt? Dann tut mir dat leid!''


Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
''Ich wer mich umskilln, also umziehn,...langsam dmg, maximalen dmg auf normal und ohne crit...'' hää?


Hab vor Lachen keine Luft bekommn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHo1zZ (26. August 2007)

bump


----------



## Genomchen (27. August 2007)

Ne, also der Typ is der Burner. Allein wegen dem seiner lächerlichen Bemerkungen wär ich bis zum Ende der Ini dabei geblieben MUhahahaaa^^


----------



## Dalmus (27. August 2007)

cHo1zZ schrieb:


> bump


bump? wtf ist bump?
Per Necroposting nen alten Thread ausgraben und dann nur ein "bump"? O.o


----------



## Szyslak (27. August 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> bump? wtf ist bump?
> Per Necroposting nen alten Thread ausgraben und dann nur ein "bump"? O.o


B = Blöder
U = und
M = mieser
P = Post

??


----------



## cHo1zZ (27. August 2007)

Der Bump ist ein Modetanz aus den Diskotheken der 70er Jahre des 20. Jahrhunderts, bei dem sich die Tanzpartner im Rhythmus an den Hüften anstoßen, sich aber sonst nicht berühren. Wird zudem der Takt mit Schnipsen der Hände vorgegeben, so nennt man dies Schnip-Bumpel oder auch Schnibumpel. Beispiele für Musik, die zum Bump passen, sind "The Bump" von Kenny oder "Lady Bump" von Penny McLean.


----------



## Dalmus (27. August 2007)

cHo1zZ schrieb:


> Der Bump ist ein Modetanz aus den Diskotheken der 70er Jahre des 20. Jahrhunderts, bei dem sich die Tanzpartner im Rhythmus an den Hüften anstoßen, sich aber sonst nicht berühren. Wird zudem der Takt mit Schnipsen der Hände vorgegeben, so nennt man dies Schnip-Bumpel oder auch Schnibumpel. Beispiele für Musik, die zum Bump passen, sind "The Bump" von Kenny oder "Lady Bump" von Penny McLean.


Wenn man schon aus Wiki rüberkopiert, sollte man dies auch als Quelle angeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was aber immer noch nicht erklärt, warum Du den alten Thread aus der Versenkung geholt hast, indem Du uns "bump" mitgeteilt hast. Hilf mir, ich versuche den Sinn dahinter zu entdecken...


----------



## cHo1zZ (27. August 2007)

hmm englisch ist nicht deine stärke oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlags mal nach, dann weißt du was bump bedeutet.
Aber eigentlich hast du dir das schon selbsterklährt ohne es zu wissen...


Und wiki muss man nicht als quelle angeben da es eine freie encyclopedie ist und deren artikel von jedem verfasst werden dürfen.


----------



## Thareen (27. August 2007)

Es gehört sich dennoch die Quelle anzugeben wenn man etwas oder jemanden zitiert.
Sich die Beitragszahlen mit Necroposting hochzuschrauben ist in keinem Forum sonderlich gerne gesehen.
Vor allem nicht wenn man dies so unelegant mit nur einem Wort macht und das auch noch gleich in mehreren Threads gleichzeitig.
Ein Thread wie diesen hier den eh keiner braucht durch "bump" hochzuschieben ist ebenso sinnfrei.
Wenn du sowas schon machst lass dir lieber einen schönen langen Text einfallen, welcher zum Thema passt und somit auch berechtigt ist, welchen dann aber ohnehin nur 10% der Leute vollständig durchlesen. Dann kommt auch kaum einer darauf Necroposting negativ zu kommentieren.


----------



## Dalmus (28. August 2007)

cHo1zZ schrieb:


> hmm englisch ist nicht deine stärke oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber auch nicht eine meiner Schwächen. Wie schaut's denn mit Deinem Deutsch aus? Die Frage nach dem Sinn Deines Necropostings verstanden?


----------



## Technocrat (28. August 2007)

Thareen schrieb:


> Es gehört sich dennoch die Quelle anzugeben wenn man etwas oder jemanden zitiert.



Was die Wikipedia aber selbst fast nicht macht - also laß' stecken.


----------



## Dogar (28. August 2007)

immerhin konnte ich so schon eine menge über das Schlabby lernen.

Werd heute abend das erste mal reingehn.


----------



## Thareen (28. August 2007)

@Technocrat, die Beiträge bei Wikipedia werden nicht von denjenigen Verfasst welche die Seite hosten bzw moderieren, sondern von Usern, welche dort ihr "Wissen oder Unwissen" niederschreiben.
Wer also dort einen Beitrag verfasst welche zum Grossteil frei Hand geschrieben sind und keine Quelle nennt... tja Pech gehabt.
Jeden einzelnen Beitrag kann man auch nicht überprüfen.
Wäre Wikipedia als Datenbank nur von einer ausgesuchten Gruppe von Schreiberlingen verfasst, so wäre dies etwas anderes.
Somit kann man Wikipedia durchaus als Quelle angeben, anstatt so zu tun als hätte man den Beitag selbst verfasst und zu versuchen damit anzugeben, in der wagen Hoffung dass es keiner merkt dass man nur copy & paste benutzt hat.
Es ist vollkommen egal woher man einen Beitrag kopiert, das Angeben der Quelle ist nichts weiteres als gutes Benehmen, wovon hier allerdings recht wenig anzutreffen ist.


----------



## Nyghtfire (1. September 2007)

4,5 Stunden Schattenlaby ist ja noch garnichts. Die Schattenpriesterin Shallimar aus einer Bündnissgilde, hat mir vor kurzem folgendes im Gildents mitgeteilt:

Ich: Hi Shalli, wiso warst du so lange nicht ansprechbar?

Sie: Ich war "grade" im Schattenlaby. 

Ich: Ja und was hast du davor die ganze Zeit gemacht?

Sie: Schattenlaby.

Ich: ????

Sie: Frag lieber nicht, ich sag nur 9 Stunden. Ich geh off. Bye



Im nach hinein hab ich dann mitbekommen, dass Sie eine ganz miese Gruppe, sehr hohe Reppkosten und sehr viel Reaspawn gehabt hat.

Da kommt Freude auf^^


----------



## Bratiboy (2. September 2007)

9stunden  lol solang sind wir maximal an einem tag in kara unterwegs^^


----------



## Nyghtfire (2. September 2007)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> 9stunden  lol solang sind wir maximal an einem tag in kara unterwegs^^



Und es war nicht mal heroisch^^


----------



## sevendays5 (2. September 2007)

n1 futurman. ich liebe die berliner seele und er versprüht sie unbekümmert aus. gefällt mir sehr (bin ja och berliner nej)

mit sonem duften type geh ich doch lieber in eine instanz als mit den ganzen möchtegerns. er ist unterhaltsam, sympathisch und erfrischen humorvoll. das ist mir wichtiger als die ganzen bosskills, items und golsfarming N1


----------



## Heynrich (2. September 2007)

"aber wenn man ja schonma ohne heiler gehn, also nur mim pala .. naja dann isses ja..." 

args ^^

aber ich find den typen toll =)
den würd ich sofort in die gilde holen und in unsere herde integrieren hehe


aber hey .. bei murmur wipen hrhr bei non heroic is der total einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samael666 (2. September 2007)

Was es doch für Idioten in dieser Welt gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allemal hörenswert!


----------



## SohnDesRaben (21. Oktober 2007)

gestern haben wir erstmal alle vor kara den file hören lassen.
natürlich war kein vernünftiges spielen möglich, weil immer futuremen-comments kamen.^^


----------



## Youwontgetme (21. Oktober 2007)

"Isa du schaffst das !!! Isaaa du schaffst dass!" So geil XD


----------



## Tahiria (21. Oktober 2007)

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramak (21. Oktober 2007)

XD jede einzelne situation tut weh XD Futureman ist eindeutig ein DAU.


----------



## Whopper1403 (21. Oktober 2007)

Wenn nur mal sinnvolle Threads wieder aus der tiefe des Forums geholt werden würden, aber nein, da macht man schnell mal den 100sten Thread auf. Aber kaum wird sich über jemanden lustig gemacht kann auch einmal jeder einen Thread finden der schon des öfteren in die Tiefe des Forums verschwunden ist.

Naja ich sag lieber nix mehr dazu

MfG
Whopper

EDIT: Ich wär endlich dafür das dieser Thread geschlossen wird!


----------



## rotti08 (21. Oktober 2007)

gibt doch nicht nur hunter, war neulich mit ne krieger unterwegs der ohne schild tankt weil er keins brauch,hat ja ne zweihandaxt ,und schwere rüssi trägt weils leichter iss als platte .


----------



## Yildan (21. Oktober 2007)

OMG... Ich kenn das schon länger...

Das sind solche Typen, welche nie Inbis gehen, aber trotzdem 70 kommen durch gezogen werden und sonstigen mist...
Solche Typen machn das Spiel eig. erst so schwer, wie es manchaml in inis schon so ist ^^

Futureman--> gehört banned von allen servern bis er das zoggen gelernt hat.

Für die Horde


----------



## Hangatyr (21. Oktober 2007)

Omg, wie ist der durch das Spiel gekommen? oder Acc bei eBay gekauft?


----------



## arieos (21. Oktober 2007)

Und wenn man von sowas mehr erleben möchte, geht man in ein BG .. aber nur auf Alli seite .. 
So kommts mir als Allianzler immer so vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh mann ..  das Ding ist lustig und traurig gleichzeitig.


----------



## Ghosty 123 (21. Oktober 2007)

omg ein berliner Hunter ohne Hirn...


----------



## Juliy (21. Oktober 2007)

Am besten fand ich:

''Waaaas ? Der Hexer kann nisch sheepen ?!''

Dass gibt ein dickes Roflcopter!


----------



## Blackwarrior2k (21. Oktober 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Am besten fand ich:
> 
> ''Waaaas ? Der Hexer kann nisch sheepen ?!''
> 
> Dass gibt ein dickes Roflcopter!




Leute....der war besoffen....hab mit ihm auch schön öfter gespielt und geredet, der is net so dumm wie in dem file....


----------



## Mesmeras (21. Oktober 2007)

also ich habs mir durchgehört und muss ehrlich sagen dass ich kein einziges mal gelacht hab^^ höchstens gelächelt darüber wie sich die andern drüber aufregen dass der typp so verpeilt ist.... aber wirklich SUPERWITZIG war jetzt NICHT!!!!!!


----------



## Mesmeras (21. Oktober 2007)

> OMG... Ich kenn das schon länger...
> 
> Das sind solche Typen, welche nie Inbis gehen, aber trotzdem 70 kommen durch gezogen werden und sonstigen mist...
> Solche Typen machn das Spiel eig. erst so schwer, wie es manchaml in inis schon so ist ^^
> ...



aahhhjaaa 
du hast schon gemerkt dass das die meißten für en fake halten bzw. glauben dass der sich was reingezogen hatte^^ 
außerdem muss nicht alles so sein wie DU es willst..... jeder sollte auf seine weiße spaß am spiel haben^^ und dass hatt er ja offensichtlich


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (21. Oktober 2007)

Seas,
also der futureman is ja mal hamma also so viel mist wie der geredet hat hab ich noch nied gehört...
also wenn man laby non-hero nicht schafft is dass echt erbärmlich.
aba ich find den hunter echt hamma geil... xD
Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## Shurican (21. Oktober 2007)

rofl xD

der farmt sicher auch eber in durotar und kauft dann grünes equip im ah


----------



## Moonstrider (21. Oktober 2007)

Im Arsenal mal geschaut, der Futureman hat tatsächlich Episches Zeug aus Kara angelegt, wer hat den denn mit da rein genommen und wie haben die das überlebt?


----------



## Megamuffel (21. Oktober 2007)

Seit langem das geilste im Bereich der Ts-Soundfiles XD kommt gleich hinter die Barlow-Sachen in meinem Fun-Ordner XDXDXD


----------



## Sat.Perenolde (21. Oktober 2007)

omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Typ is zu lustig!


----------



## Isma (21. Oktober 2007)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Futureman


also wenn der das ist hat er aber einiges dazugelernt...

sonst wäre der Run auf Moroes auch schon im Internet zu finden.


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (22. Oktober 2007)

muhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa wie geil is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wär ein fall von leave group.. aber schon nach 10 minuten xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annebacken (22. Oktober 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL


Wenn ja schonmal ohne Heiler gehn also nur mit nem Pala !!!!!!!!!





jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich leibe dich futurman :-)


Priester ftw :-)


----------



## DrMAD (22. Oktober 2007)

*rofl* Das war ja der Hammer selten so gelacht der Typ is der Hammer. Weiter so und mehr davon


----------



## KrAck3n (22. Oktober 2007)

wie schaft das so einer auf 70 sowas gehört gebannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finel (22. Oktober 2007)

Im ersten Moment fand ichs sehr witzig, aber irgendwie tut mir dieser Futureman schon Leid, der arme Kerl spielt völlig unbeschwert, wie bereits gesagt wurd nicht aus Item- oder Geldgeilheit, sonderns weils ihm Spaß macht, was man an seinem Jubel nach dem Boss merkt und wie er dem Pet das "Leckerli" gibt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass er zu der Zeit, als der Mitschnitt neu war, sicher oft von irgendwelchen Leuten zur Sau gemacht wurde... Ansonsten wars aber ne recht amüsante Angelegenheit, auf jeden Fall hörenswert. =)


----------



## DingoBingo (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenn das der Futureman der im Armory an erster Stelle ist, dann Frage ich mich, wer den mit nach KARA genommen hat bzw. wir die gruppe das solange durchgehalten hat. ??????????


----------



## x3n0n (22. Oktober 2007)

Naja er hat den Aspekt der Wildnis reingehauen, da sind alle 100% geschützt, da ensteht halt kein Schaden... So ist Kara halt einfacher für die Grp in der er ist... die anderen 5 Nippeln ab, weil sie mit nem Pala gehn der heilt, obwohl er eigentlich ein Tank sein sollte xD


----------



## W.A.R.Visco (22. Oktober 2007)

Habe ihn mal ausfindig gemacht ^^ 

Futureman click!

Das ganze ist sicher nur gestellt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulkarash (22. Oktober 2007)

LOL genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keeral (22. Oktober 2007)

btw sind mir solche Spieler immernoch ca. 100.000 x lieber als die , die geiler,besser und cooler als alle anderen sind und damit ständig wipes verursachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibts leider zu viele von


----------



## Schleppel (22. Oktober 2007)

kenn das file schon bissl länger....echt zum wegkugeln^^
fast wie der typ der sich 4mins oderso über murlocs aufregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder die 10pkts die ein schurke beachten muss (..und auf die grüne stoffhose des wals wird natürlich bedarf gewürfelt^^)




> 1. voll bekifft/besoffen/oder auf kokain etc



nene der is nur unfähig oderso.....das alles war noch nie ein problem bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (22. Oktober 2007)

Bitte sagt mir dass, das nie wirklich so passiert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, wenigstens das "Rätsel" gelöst woher wir Jäger unseren schlechten Ruf haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Ohne ein Pet macht ein Jäger keine dmg



Ebay ftw wa??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayla (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab echt überlegt, ob ich was dazu tippen soll. Aber ich kann meine Klappe so selten halten *g*

Leuts, ich glaub, das Problem mit dem Soundfile war ein echter Selbstläufer. Angefeuert noch durch einen Trottel, der das ganze mit Standardtext in sämtlichen erreichbaren Foren postete.

Ich stimm den Leuten zu: Futureman ist ein echter Sympathieträger. Ich glaub aber auch, dass derjenige, der das File veröffentlicht hat, eher nicht dachte, dass das so ausgeht, dass da auf einmal eine Horde Trottel ankommt und den armen Kerl im Game zuflamed.


Futureman ist in keiner Gilde mehr. Dass deutet zumindest darauf hin, dass genau diese lustigen Spaßvögel ihm einen Teil des Spiels versaut haben. 

Hey, Kinder: Über ein File zu lachen ist eine Sache. Jemanden im Game zu verspotten eine völlig andere. 

Ich kann aber auch die Gruppe verstehen, die irgendwann nur noch kopfschüttelnd (spätestens bei der Eisfalle vor Murmur *g*) vor dem Rechner gesessen hat. Respektive nur noch lachend.
Wobei...4,5 Stunden hätt ich das nicht durchgehalten. Ich bin inzwischen Gruppenleaver, wenn man 3x wiped, weils einfach nicht passt. Spart erheblich Nerven.

Ansonsten: Rest in pieces, was diesen Thread betrifft. Futureman hat sich seine Ruhe redlich verdient. Sein Pet auch.

Möge er immer genug Leckerlis haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windkrieg (22. Oktober 2007)

Musste an diversen Stellen wirklich gut schmunzeln, ein paar Kommentare sind halt wirklich sehr absurd bis tragisch-komisch.

Wobei sich viele hier das geheuchelte Mitleid auch sparen könnten, klar irgendwie sympathisch ist er mit seiner Art schon, aber irgendwo erwartet man in einem Multiplayerspiel auch eine gewisse Kompetenz und Leistung von seinen Teammates, da er die nicht erbringt, hätt ich mir an der Stelle der Grp wirklich nen Ersatz gesucht.
Das hat nix mit Lootgeilheit oder Verfehlen des Worts "Spiel" zu tun, sondern es macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn man wegen nem einzigen Spieler, der einfach nix drauf hat, zum xten mal wiped.
Ich hätte wahrscheinlich nicht so viel Geduld gehabt, Hut ab.

Alles in allem denke ich auch nicht, dass es ein Fake ist, was letzlich mit dem Kerl und seinem "Spielspaß" passiert ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, irgendwann legt sich die Geschichte auch wieder und er kann in Ruhe weiterzocken.


----------



## Cheza (22. Oktober 2007)

ich kanns net fassen......... mannmannmann.... nicht alle Jäger sind so dämlich... ich schwörs!!!! ehrlich!!!!

*zusammenbrech, mein jägerlein angugg.... LÖSCHEN antipp* 

---- gugg grad ma seine fähigkeiten.... der geht noch zu fuss...... war schon kara aber geht noch zu fuss.... 225 reiten


----------



## nalcarya (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich find die Stimme vom "Erzähler" so geil. Meinen gröten Respekt dass man in so ner Situation einen so verdammt trockenen Humor bewahren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (22. Oktober 2007)

fehmarnmatten schrieb:


> Was bitteschön ist an diesem mitschnitt so lustig?
> 
> Das der Spieler seinen Char minderoptimal spielt ist klar aber er liebt das spiel und sein pet und so hätte es bleiben sollen.Irgendjemand aus seiner gilde hat diesen mitschnitt unberechtigt veröffentlicht und nun kann sich dieser (wie für mich klar rüberkommt) mit freude spielende vor Häme kaum retten.
> Das forum der betreffenden gilde wird zugespammt und das Realmforum nicht minder.
> ...



Da fällt mir auch nicht mehr zu ein als /signed .. Ein typischer WoW-Thread, ist schon recht armseelig was hier abgeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade das der Thread noch nicht geschlossen wurde. Sowas zeigt mal wieder in was für einer Com man unterwegs ist. Kein Niveau die Leute.


----------



## Psytis (22. Oktober 2007)

Cheza schrieb:


> ich kanns net fassen......... mannmannmann.... nicht alle Jäger sind so dämlich... ich schwörs!!!! ehrlich!!!!
> 
> *zusammenbrech, mein jägerlein angugg.... LÖSCHEN antipp*
> 
> ---- gugg grad ma seine fähigkeiten.... der geht noch zu fuss...... war schon kara aber geht noch zu fuss.... 225 reiten



ähhh... und wo hast du deinen lvl 70 full epic char mit 10k gold gekauft???
mit reiten 225 hat man schon ein flugmount. zwar nur das 60% aber das reicht auch. (ich hab auch kein 280% mount, was solls)

@ topic
irgendwie kam mir die stimme des "erzählers" bekannt vor, eventuell fake??


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (22. Oktober 2007)

also ich muss echt sagen sau geil das file  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber respekt an die restlichen leute der grp ich wäre nach 4,5 std schon am lach/wein krampf gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich hoffe Futureman macht weiter, behält seinen spaß und lernt vll auch bissl dazu 

in diesem sinne: Stell dich tot wenn du leben willst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich liebe Futureman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War sogar, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, mit einer ehemaligen Gilde von mir unterwegs, als der Mitschnitt gemacht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandom (22. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin auch ein fun von Futureman

einfach nur Klasse der Kerl^^

Als ich den File meinen Kollegen gezeigt habe konnte die sich nicht mehr einkriegen vor lachen^^

Jäger wtf & BM rulez^^


----------



## Finel (22. Oktober 2007)

@ Beitrag Nr. 159: 

100% /sign; Leute, die über so eine solche Bloßstellung lachen, sollten mal sehen wo sie bleiben, selbst wenn das ganze ein Fake sein sollte, ich glaube jeder war mal Anfänger und hat was ganz offensichtliches falsch gemacht, auch wenn das Anvisieren eines übergroßen Gegners vielleicht nicht dazugehört. Ich meine die Ausgangslage mag ja vielleicht erstmal interessant und lustig klingen, ich glaub aber 90% der Leute hier lachen über Futureman und seine, ich will es hier mal "Unfähigkeit" nennen. Das sei auf jeden Fall meine Meinung dazu... Wenn ihr es nicht lassen könnt meine Meinung zu kritisieren, dann bitte nicht im Stil: "Du hast doch keine Ahnung Noob!!11einself"

mfG Finel


----------



## Windkrieg (22. Oktober 2007)

Finel schrieb:


> @ Beitrag Nr. 159:
> 
> 100% /sign; Leute, die über so eine solche Bloßstellung lachen, sollten mal sehen wo sie bleiben, selbst wenn das ganze ein Fake sein sollte, ich glaube jeder war mal Anfänger und hat was ganz offensichtliches falsch gemacht, auch wenn das Anvisieren eines übergroßen Gegners vielleicht nicht dazugehört. Ich meine die Ausgangslage mag ja vielleicht erstmal interessant und lustig klingen, ich glaub aber 90% der Leute hier lachen über Futureman und seine, ich will es hier mal "Unfähigkeit" nennen. Das sei auf jeden Fall meine Meinung dazu... Wenn ihr es nicht lassen könnt meine Meinung zu kritisieren, dann bitte nicht im Stil: "Du hast doch keine Ahnung Noob!!11einself"
> 
> mfG Finel



Naja inwiefern das eine Bloßstellung für die Person war, darüber lässt sich streiten - letzlich ist es ein Online-Spiel und er ist dort eben unter einem Pseudonym bekannt.
Aber ganz ehrlich, jeder Mensch mit halbwegs funktionierender Motorik, einem gesunden Auffassungsvermögen, sowie etwas Grundintellekt wird spätestens auf Level 50 die Spielmechanik von simplen Instanzen und Bosskämpfen verstanden haben, bei dem Kerl ist einfach psychisch was nicht in Ordnung.
Sich darüber lustig zu machen ist wiederum ne Moralfrage, aber darum gehts hier nicht, es ging mehr um die Sprüche, die er teilweise abgelassen hat, welche ich zweifelsohne teilweise sehr lustig fand und auch drüber ge(!)lächelt habe. Das nicht weil der Typ dabei bloßgestellt wird oder er offensichtliche Fehler macht, sondern einfach die Art wie er sich ausdrückt und manche Dinge beschreibt für mich einfach ziemlich komisch war.

Schätze so wird es den meisten gehen, wer hat bei sowas schon ernsthaft böswillige Absichten? Eben, keiner.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (22. Oktober 2007)

Allein das erste "Ick mein hier ohne heiler reinzugehen ick mein nur mit pala"
WEGSCHMEISS


----------



## nicosali (22. Oktober 2007)

Einfach nur geil, ganz große Schule!

Vielleicht sollte cih auch mal umskillen.
Werd jetzt auch immer genug Fleisch dabei haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Oktober 2007)

Finel schrieb:


> @ Beitrag Nr. 159:
> 
> 100% /sign; Leute, die über so eine solche Bloßstellung lachen, sollten mal sehen wo sie bleiben, selbst wenn das ganze ein Fake sein sollte, ich glaube jeder war mal Anfänger und hat was ganz offensichtliches falsch gemacht, auch wenn das Anvisieren eines übergroßen Gegners vielleicht nicht dazugehört. Ich meine die Ausgangslage mag ja vielleicht erstmal interessant und lustig klingen, ich glaub aber 90% der Leute hier lachen über Futureman und seine, ich will es hier mal "Unfähigkeit" nennen. Das sei auf jeden Fall meine Meinung dazu... Wenn ihr es nicht lassen könnt meine Meinung zu kritisieren, dann bitte nicht im Stil: "Du hast doch keine Ahnung Noob!!11einself"
> 
> mfG Finel


Nun ja, aber auf Stufe 70 ist man nicht unbedingt mehr Anfänger, es sei denn man hat seinen Charakter wirklich über ebay erkauft. In der Hinsicht hat WoW eine ganz wunderbare Lernkurve.

Klar ist es sicherlich nicht nett sowas einfach mitzuschneiden und zu veröffentlichen wenn man die Community kennt und mit 100%iger Sicherheit davon ausgehen kann dass er zugeflamed wird. Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die ganze Aufnahme sehr amüsant, durch den schon erwähnten absolut trockenen Humor des Sprechers. Wie die Aufnahme im kompletten geklungen hat weiß man nicht, aber ich denke dass man Futureman vielleicht einfach mal nett hätte erklären können was er anders machen könnte (um ihm dann mit dem Resultat zu zeigen dass es auch besser klappen kann). Eigentlich klingt er ja ganz umgänglich^^


----------



## TheSorroww (22. Oktober 2007)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Futureman

Hier is der Depp  ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Satanhimself (22. Oktober 2007)

TheSorroww schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Futureman
> 
> Hier is der Depp  ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


warum ist er ein depp ?

weil er wow spielt weil es im spass macht ?
weil er nicht item geil ist ?
weil er nicht der beste spieler ist ?
weil er seine klasse nicht perfekt beherrscht ?
weil er über andere leute lästert ?
weil er andere leute als deppen bezeichnet ?

wer ist hier wohl eher der depp der oder du ?

ich persönlich würde sagen : Du
mir sind leute 10 mal ieber die das spiel spielen weil sie spass dran haben und auch lern bereit sind 
als leute der art Sorrow: "UUUUH gib dir den deppen-ally da den roxxor ich jetzt mal mit meinem imba-eq weg!!1"

oder sagen wir es so 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=120200

Da ist der depp !!!

Edit: wenn man sich sein aromry-profil ansieht kann man sehen das er keine gilde mehr hat...
vielleicht wegen leuten wie euch ? die sich über ihn lustig machen  ?!
wie schon gesagt sind mir leute wie futureman sympatischer als alle "olololol is der dumm"-kinder


----------



## Musel (22. Oktober 2007)

hmmm sorry aber mir kommt die ganze sache ziemlich gestellt vor.

Weil imho wer Kara Pre macht sollte da schon bischen seine Char Speilen können, bzw es gelernt haben.
Desweiteren war er sicher nicht das erstemal in einer INI mit rnd grp, wo ihm sicher schon paar mal wenn gesagt wurde wie was geht. Und wer von euch würde nicht min nach Einer Stunde freiwillig aufgeben??
Ich glaube kaum, das wer von euch nicht nach einer stunde ein Alt+F4 Disco vortäuschen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ TheSorroww einmal den Beitrag aufmerksam lesen und du hättest gesehen, das dein Link schon 4x gepostet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja überlegen wir uns mal wer wo ein Depp ist.


----------



## Windkrieg (22. Oktober 2007)

Musel schrieb:


> hmmm sorry aber mir kommt die ganze sache ziemlich gestellt vor.
> 
> Weil imho wer Kara Pre macht sollte da schon bischen seine Char Speilen können, bzw es gelernt haben.
> Desweiteren war er sicher nicht das erstemal in einer INI mit rnd grp, wo ihm sicher schon paar mal wenn gesagt wurde wie was geht. Und wer von euch würde nicht min nach Einer Stunde freiwillig aufgeben??
> ...



Jop, das hab ich mir nach dem Betrachten des Arsenallinks auch gedacht...


----------



## Artemus (22. Oktober 2007)

Diese Nummer ging doch wohl nun wirklich lange genug. Liebes Buffed-Team, macht das Ding hier endlich zu damit Futureman endlich seine Ruhe hat. Schlimm genug das er (wahrscheinlich deswegen, wissen tu ichs aber nich da a) anderer Server und b) andere Seite) aus seine Gilde raus ist. Je länger der Quatsch hier weiterlebt desto weniger Lust aufs zocken wird er haben. Muss das sein? Ich hab das Ding auch gehört, hab mich darüber amüsiert und gut ist. Mir ist aber nie in den Sinn gekommen den In-Game zu nerven wie es wohl etliche getan haben, was ich persönlich als ein Armutszeugnis empfinde. Lasst ihn einfach in Ruhe zocken, ich find ihn ok. Vielleicht kein First Class Player, aber dem Equip nach nich so blöd wie man ihn hier darstellt. Also bitte --> /closed <-- und gut is, danke im voraus.


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe ein paar Beiträge entfernt und der Thread ist jetzt zu.
Der Audio-Mittschnitt ist zwar witzig - aber der Thread hier rutschte langsam in Richtung "Lasst ihn uns suchen und fertig machen" ab. Diese Form der Hetzerei widerspricht unserer Netiquette und sollte kein Inhalt der Unterhaltungen in unserem Forum sein. Rollenspieler halten doch zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ist der Thread zu.


----------

